
FogBugz (Joel Spolsky) Free Beta for MicroISVs - dpapathanasiou
http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?biz.5.482288
======
dpapathanasiou
Great if you want to have a user forum without having to host or install
anything on your server.

Our forum for SeekSift is here: <http://seeksift.fogbugz.com/?forum>

